# NFSv4, fails loading svcgssd?

## zecora

```
~ # /etc/init.d/nfs restart

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS statd ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping gssd ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Stopping svcgssd ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping idmapd ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting idmapd ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting gssd ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting svcgssd ...                                                                       [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS statd ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Exporting NFS directories ...

exportfs: No options for /S 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0: suggest 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(sync) to avoid warning

exportfs: /etc/exports [2]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0:/S".

  Assuming default behaviour ('subtree_check').

  NOTE: this default will change with nfs-utils version 1.1.0

exportfs: No options for /H 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0: suggest 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(sync) to avoid warning

exportfs: /etc/exports [3]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0:/H".

  Assuming default behaviour ('subtree_check').

  NOTE: this default will change with nfs-utils version 1.1.0

exportfs: No options for /I 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0: suggest 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(sync) to avoid warning

exportfs: /etc/exports [4]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0:/I".

  Assuming default behaviour ('subtree_check').

  NOTE: this default will change with nfs-utils version 1.1.0

exportfs: No options for /T 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0: suggest 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(sync) to avoid warning

exportfs: /etc/exports [5]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0:/T".

  Assuming default behaviour ('subtree_check').

  NOTE: this default will change with nfs-utils version 1.1.0                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                                    [ ok ]
```

here is my /etc/exports 

```
# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/export *(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,sync)

/S 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 *(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,sync)      

/H 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 *(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,sync)

/I 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 *(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,sync)

/T 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 *(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,sync)

```

anything else you need me to post let me know.Last edited by zecora on Wed Dec 13, 2006 4:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zecora

the problem that I am having it is not loading 

```

Starting svcgssd ...                                                                       [ !! ]
```

I am wondering why this is happening and if anyone else is having this problem.

thx,

Zec

edit:

here is some more info

http://rafb.net/paste/results/e9BTyU92.html

----------

## zecora

/bump

----------

## chris.c.hogan

Just some things to check off the top of my head:

I'm using NFS4 with KRB5.

Do you have all the needed modules loaded?

rpcsec_gss_krb5

auth_rpcgss

Do you have /etc/gssapi_mech.conf with:

/usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so              mechglue_internal_krb5_init

----------

## zecora

Chris, 

I have that conf file with that line in it. How do I check to see if those modules are loaded?

thx,

Ben

----------

## zecora

/bump

I got NFS to work but I want to know why svc isn't loading?

thx,

Benjamin

----------

## chris.c.hogan

Sorry, I should have said they were kernel modules.

```

#lsmod

rpcsec_gss_krb5         8272  4

auth_rpcgss            37792  2 rpcsec_gss_krb5

```

----------

## zecora

when I do lsmod nothing comes up but I didn't build anything in my kernel as a module. 

thx,

Benjamin

----------

## Herring42

The model for nfsv4 is to have one root directory, and everything exported underneath:

```

/exports                 *(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,sync)

/exports/music      *(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,sync)

/exports/pictures   *(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,sync)

/exports/mocies    *(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,sync)

```

Note that only the first directory has fsid=0 indicating that its the root, and the others have nohide allowing you to see their contents.

As you probably don't want to move all your directories, use mount --bind to relocate them:

```

mkdir /exports

mount --bind /home/musicfolder /exports/music

mount --bind /home/user/myphotos /exports/pictures

```

Hope that helps.[/quote]

----------

## zecora

herring,

So in the export folder for my NFS server. I need to have /export/music just a made up one then do mount --bind to where ever I keep my music?

thx,

Benjamin

----------

## Herring42

That's it, yes!

I've got mine doing kerberos authentication, and it works a treat.

----------

## zecora

How do I get ker involved?

thx,

Benjamin

EDIT: Also how do I have my server mount those /exports at boot? Also what do I have to do on the client?

----------

## Herring42

Ok,

To mount on the client, use the following line in fstab:

```

your.nfs.server.com:/pictures              /mnt/pictures           nfs4    users,rw

```

For Kerberos and nfs4, try these links:

http://www.citi.umich.edu/projects/nfsv4/linux/krb5-setup.html

http://www.citi.umich.edu/projects/nfsv4/linux/using-nfsv4.html

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7336

----------

